# Babysitting my granddoggy



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

When @Dechi is on the case, we know good things are on the way 😍🤩. Of course, not in 3 to 4 days, but even now a foundation is introduced.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He’s incredibly beautiful and unique looking! Greeders of these “designer” breeds often get that part right, at least.

Sounds like you’ve got your hands full, helping him understand how to be a polite little guy. I’m proud of your daughter for taking the complaints seriously. Not only was it the right thing to do for her neighbours, Shadow is going to be much happier when he learns how to cope on his own (and that the humans will always come back).

Hope you’ll keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome Shadow. He struck gold when he came home to your daughter and SIL. He's got an intense smart twinkle in his eyes. He'll pick up quickly.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

He sounds like he would be a great candidate for agility or parkour.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

He's adorable. Watch out for that trailing leash.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Cuteness overload! It sounds like you all have your work cut out for you. Husky and Pomeranian, my gosh, that's quite the size difference. But certainly makes for an adorable little guy.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

He is extremely cute. It sounds like between the socialization work your daughter has done and the work you are doing on manners, he is going to be all set.

[I hear you on the rescue situation. I was following a lot of these organizations in the period before getting Oona. I don't think most people think about vetting a rescue the same way it is encouraged with a breeder, and the trafficking of street and village dogs is a booming business. I don't have an in-principle objection to overseas rescue but when you see the volume of dogs being moved, the generic, near identical descriptions of the dogs, you wonder how possible it is the orgs are able to properly evaluate and match animals to homes. And then on the other side, there are the impossible or unreasonable standards some rescues have for adopters (finding any and every reason to deny a perfectly good home). There are no simple solutions to the problem but I do wish people would be willing to turn a critical eye to rescue. Especially if they really believe in "adopt don't shop", I think it's important to be equally willing to see the problems in this sector as well.]


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a gloriously beautiful dog Shaddow is. Those eyes ...

Sounds like he is getting some lovely clear boundaries and lots of loving care from all of you. Lucky dog.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

That is a unique looking dog.🥰


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hope you’ll keep us posted on his progress


I definitely will !



Dianaleez said:


> He's adorable. Watch out for that trailing leash.


Thank you ! Yeah, the leash keeps getting caught everywhere so I didn’t use it tonight. Just when he went outside so I could bring him to his cage after.



Puppy Love said:


> eness overload! It sounds like you all have your work cut out for you.


Sorry, the « quote function » doesn’t work well with my ipad. The mother is the husky and the father is the pomeranian, as I’m sure you had guessed. For the first generation breeding, they use artificial insemination.

Daughter left this afternoon. She loves that dog so much, she was teary eyed leaving him, even though she knows he’s going to be w’very well taken care of.

Things went smoothly for the most part. He has regular energy bursts that you need to watch out for; that’s when he becomes a tornado and a fight could break out between the dogs because Beckie and Merlin don’t appreciate being hit by flying paws and other body parts.

Feeding 3 dogs is definitely a challenge. The peace is very fragile and I have to watch like a hawk so nobody is stealing anything from anybody. Even if I keep him on a leash.

Tonight he found a way to burn his pent up energy before going to bed : he flew down the stairs (they’re carpeted so he’s not likely to fall), waited for me to call him and climbed back as fast as he could. And that’s very fast…. @cowpony mentionne agility (sorry, « quote » doesn’t work well for me) and yes, my daughter is thinking about this. They have to do obedience first, but that would be very good for him as well.

I discovered I definitely need to scratch pomeranian off my next dog list. I’m really allergic to this dog. Sneezing, runny eyes and skin reaction that makes me itch like crazy. He‘s not a cuddler (thank god), but once in a while he will literally attack you with love, licking your face, ears and going belly up on you while moving is legs like a bronco ! He’s quite the character. Very endearing.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

He sounds adorable, Dechi, and couldn't be in better hands!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A well deserved break for us while the beast is sleeping, lol !









Scratching yourself against branches is so satisfying









Let’s make myself comfortable









Relative peace - as long as Shadow doesn’t move too much


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Aww he is neat, Dechi, and your two are so sweet to share you with him


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadow is a very lucky dog! 

Around here, they call this cross a Pom-sky. It's a tricky cross to get right, and greeders end up with many blind dogs. A small dog rescue in my area had a few available to adopt. Sad.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Aww he is neat, Dechi, and your two are so sweet to share you with him


They’re not really sharing. I’m working hard to keep them from fighting, especially Beckie with Shadow. He likes to look her intensely in the eye, and of course this is very disrespectful and it makes her angrily go at him.

This is a whole lot more work than anticipated. On top of avoiding fights and managing meals with three dogs - two with resource guarding issues, one with food allergies and one with suspected food allergies (Shadow, I just found it myself) I am sleep deprived. Shadow woke me up 4 times last night. I have a hard time falling asleep and staying asleep so I basically did not sleep. Today I feel ill and so defeated. He was sleeping in my daughter’s room and would only whine 1 second and stop as soon as I said « go to sleep ». But the damage was done.

So tonight I think I’ll put him in my room. I’d rather worsen my allergies for a few days than get even more sleep deprivation.



PowersPup said:


> Shadow is a very lucky dog!
> 
> Around here, they call this cross a Pom-sky. It's a tricky cross to get right, and greeders end up with many blind dogs. A small dog rescue in my area had a few available to adopt. Sad.


That’s what the greeders call them around here to, but I refuse to use this word. It’s not a breed, it’s a mix that sells for thousands and thousands of dollars (up to 7000$). Bred by people who have no idea what they are doing. It’s a total scam.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh Dechi, I know how precious sleep is for us.  I really hope tonight goes a little better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I put his crate in the hall, in front of my room. He slept all night so I had a much, much better night sleep ! Now I should be okay for the final 24 hours and drive back to my daughter.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The three « not so » amigos, lol ! Shadow managed to stay put one second and I was able to take this picture. Beckie is losing patience more and more. They both want the same toys and they want to steal each other’s food so it’s a perpetual puzzle managing everyone and avoiding fights.

He is very smart though and he responded well to training. Lots of potential to become a good boy.

Shadow is leaving tomorrow and we will be glad to return to our more, way more, tranquil routine. He is a nice dog though. Just too much dog for me and my buddies.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

His eyes make me think he's working on a devious plan🤣! 
Glad you got thru it OK. Hope you're all a little better off for it!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You've done so great by all three of them. Shadow looks like what's my next fun lesson to learn huh! huh! huh! - let's keep going-this is sooo great 🏃‍♂️🤾‍♂️🤸‍♂️🌞🎉!!!!!!

While Beckie and Merlin, the veterans in this situation, seem to have faces and posture saying time for a break from this, Mum. We did a good job; now we're a bit...weary.

❤💖💗💝 to all of you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> You've done so great by all three of them. Shadow looks like what's my next fun lesson to learn huh! huh! huh! - let's keep going-this is sooo great 🏃‍♂️🤾‍♂️🤸‍♂️🌞🎉!!!!!!
> 
> While Beckie and Merlin, the veterans in this situation, seem to have faces and posture saying time for a break from this, Mum. We did a good job; now we're a bit...weary.
> 
> ❤💖💗💝 to all of you.


Yep, they definitely don’t feel comfortable next to him because he is unpredictable and bounces off the walls…. They only stayed because I asked them to. Fortunately for them, it didn’t last long because the devil doesn’t stay in place, lol !


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Your description of Shadow reminds me so much of my daughter's previous dog, Chief. He is a Pomeranian/American Eskimo mix. An absolutely beautiful, smart, HIGH energy dog that was exhausting! Not an intentional mean hair on his body, but his play style did not go over well with my TP.

Your daughter and Shadow are fortunate to have your assistance. I hope with time, Shadow calms down a bit. My couches have rips all over the cushions from the "bouncing off everything" zoomies while Chief was living with us.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

daabor said:


> Your description of Shadow reminds me so much of my daughter's previous dog, Chief. He is a Pomeranian/American Eskimo mix. An absolutely beautiful, smart, HIGH energy dog that was exhausting! Not an intentional mean hair on his body, but his play style did not go over well with my TP.
> 
> Your daughter and Shadow are fortunate to have your assistance. I hope with time, Shadow calms down a bit. My couches have rips all over the cushions from the "bouncing off everything" zoomies while Chief was living with us.


Chief and Shadow do seem to have a similar temperament. I believe it is nonsense and borderline irresponsible to breed such a high energy dog as a husky in the tiny body of a pomeranian. Shadow has no sense of danger and his body will not be able to sustain the high jumps he contemplates doing, for example.

It’s also very deceiving. People see a small, cute dog and think he would make a perfect couch companion, like a pom would. Not !


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad everyone survived. I think your allergies provide the perfect excuse to limit future visits


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

cowpony said:


> Glad everyone survived. I think your allergies provide the perfect excuse to limit future visits


I took Shadow back to my daughter today and we discussed his visit. I told her about all the different issues and said that it would be better for me to wait until he matures a bit before babysitting again. Like in a year or so.

I made a very detailed sheet of everything I worked with him, along with where he was for every exercise. I also included some important exercises to do at home (that I couldn’t do with three dogs to supervise) along with some tips. They are both very busy professionals but I’m sure they’ll find time for their new furry friend.

Here is one last picture of the little monster looking like an angel…


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The antics you describe sound like a Schipperke one of my friends adopted years ago. She says when he was brought out of his cage at the rescue he started literally running laps around the walls like he was on some kind of parkour challenge. My friend just sat back and watched him go without trying to stop him. The adoption coordinator was completely convinced the dog had flunked the interview. My friend responded, Nah, he just needs more exercise, I can handle him.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dechi you're a kind soul for watching over Shadow. as a child, my mother fostered a similar looking dog (some kind of neurotic pomeranian mix) who had spend her entire life living outside, tied to a pole in someone's yard. eventually we found the dog a nice new home as my parents felt uncomfortable keeping an unstable, hyper-active dog at home with a little kid (me) but i still remember the amount of patience and care my mother had for the little dog. you've equipped your daughter with valuable information and a goal to work towards!


----------

